# Help treat Oscars



## Kuznets0ff (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi there! I've had two baby Oscars in a 75g tank for just over a year. They came from different stores and the tiger Oscar carried some sort of disease. It looked like he was missing a scale on his head. I assumed it was from fighting/overcrowded tank at the store and the seller said it would go away. However whatever it is has spread around his body and the hole on his head is getting wider. The albino oscar is now missing scales on one side that he rubs against driftwood. I've treated with kanaplex + focus in frozen food, melavix, and now Paraguard in separate quarantine tanks for months but to no avail. Water parameters are great: nitrate at <10ppm , nitrite 0, ammonia 0. Filtration: fluval 406 and aqueon 50. Please help ID the disease and possible cure. Thanks!

Photos:


http://imgur.com/1qbhM


----------

